# Des Spieleonkels Mäuschen, Nvidias Naschereien und Raffs Riesen-Pixel - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Des Spieleonkels Mäuschen, Nvidias Naschereien und Raffs Riesen-Pixel - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					In der Woche vor der finalen Produktionsperiode nahm die Tippgeschwindigkeit in der Redaktion an Fahrt auf, einige der Inhalte für die kommende PCGH 07/2016 wurden sogar schon finalisiert. Natürlich kam auch der Spaß nicht zu kurz - doch sehen Sie selbst.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Des Spieleonkels Mäuschen, Nvidias Naschereien und Raffs Riesen-Pixel - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Des Spieleonkels Mäuschen, Nvidias Naschereien und Raffs Riesen-Pixel - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bild 1: Und dann gibt es nicht mal eine Torte für die ganze Redaktion sondern nur sowas winziges.
Bild 2: Mich wundert eigentlich auch die Tastatur die Raff noch nutzt, da fehlen doch schon ein paar Tasten.  Der Pixelfehler ist ja mal doof, oder ist es eine Tarnung von Hitman??  
Bild 3: Immer diese sonderbaren Verpackungen die niergends reinpassen.
Bild 4: Und die Ritterburg wächst an Grösse weil mehr Bausteine angekommen sind 
Bild 5: Ein süsses Haustier hast du, wie heisst es denn?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Des Spieleonkels Mäuschen, Nvidias Naschereien und Raffs Riesen-Pixel - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bild 1: Herrsche und teile und es kann ungesund sein den 1. Zugriff haben zu wollen wenn das Gegenüber im Besitz einer Ansichtskarte aus Solingen ist
Bild 2: Hitman vs Pacman?
Bild 3: Cool weibliche Packungen ala 90 / 60 / 90 
Bild 4: Warum so ernst, als Cartoonist ( Teilberuf des Kartonjockeys ähh Verpackers ) müssten die Mundwinkel ja permanent oben bleiben
Bild 5: Wer so schaut hat was zu verbergen, oder hat der liebe Onkel Gargamel da das Dorf der Schlümpfe entdeckt?


----------



## padawan1971 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Des Spieleonkels Mäuschen, Nvidias Naschereien und Raffs Riesen-Pixel - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Habe ich die Bilder der Woche nicht mehr gefunden oder gibt es seit dem 15.5. keine mehr ? 

Schade wäre das schon


----------



## Jimiblu (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Des Spieleonkels Mäuschen, Nvidias Naschereien und Raffs Riesen-Pixel - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bild 2: Todesstern aufm Bildschirm?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Des Spieleonkels Mäuschen, Nvidias Naschereien und Raffs Riesen-Pixel - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Wer die Bilder der Woche vermisst: Meldet euch! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Des Spieleonkels Mäuschen, Nvidias Naschereien und Raffs Riesen-Pixel - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wer die Bilder der Woche vermisst: Meldet euch!
> 
> MfG,
> Raff




*meld* 


Hatte es vor Ewigkeiten schon mal geschrieben: obwohl es immer sehr wenig Kommentare zu den wöchentlichen Bilder gibt, gucke ich die trotzdem immer sehr gern an - bitte nicht aus dem Programm nehmen!


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Des Spieleonkels Mäuschen, Nvidias Naschereien und Raffs Riesen-Pixel - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wer die Bilder der Woche vermisst: Meldet euch!
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit auf der Suche, Raff, so kann eine Woche bei mir nicht enden wie soll ich den Montag beginnen ohne Heute die Bilder der Woche gesehen zu haben?? 

EDIT: Oder wie wäre es mit einer Umfrage ob die Bilder von der Community noch gewünscht sind oder nicht? Besser als sie einfach raus zu nehmen, ich würde es auch schade finden wenn sie nicht mehr da sind.


----------



## Norkzlam (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Des Spieleonkels Mäuschen, Nvidias Naschereien und Raffs Riesen-Pixel - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Melde mich hiermit ebenfalls.

Aber man wird ja nicht grundlos darauf verzichtet haben, vermutlich waren die Seitenaufrufe sehr gering.


----------



## padawan1971 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Des Spieleonkels Mäuschen, Nvidias Naschereien und Raffs Riesen-Pixel - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Melde mich
traurig das die Bilder der Woche nicht mehr sind ... *snief*

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------

